
Psychiatry Admits It’s Been Wrong in Big Ways, But Can It Change? - gruseom
http://www.madinamerica.com/2014/03/psychiatry-admits-wrong-big-ways-can-change-chat-robert-whitaker/
======
joesmo
"[The lie supporting the chemical imbalance theory] is an astonishing betrayal
of the trust that the public puts in a medical discipline; we don’t expect to
be misled in such a basic way."

It's more than just being misled. These lies and misinformation by the
psychiatric industry have destroyed millions of lives and killed countless
people. And _still_ they are being perpetrated. It's _fucking outrageous_!

~~~
fit2rule
The problem is that we have cultures which perpetuate the myths being used to
sell them expensive drugs, precisely because these cultures are using these
drugs - and _like using them_. So, in spite of the lies, the Pharmaceutical
industry continues to rake in record profits; because it has created a product
that people _want_.

Never mind that a pharmaceutical subscription is a chain in the contemporary
slavery link.

------
patmcguire
I always wondered how medicine as a whole figured out things that don't lend
themselves to clinical trials - how are you going to measure the success of
different approaches to psychological counseling?

